# Florida meet



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok, who is hosting the next Florida meet? Antone you ready?


----------



## unc-usf-fsu (Jan 30, 2006)

I cannot host but I am down for a meetup.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Stef Ania wants to host next meet. She is not on Dendroboard so I will post for her.

When: February 28th, noon
Where: Stef's house in Sarasota (message me for address)

She says you must be dog friendly as she has three dogs. She will supply empanadas.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I will be attending, I have this near adult F1 Drago Colon that is very blue, no calling, it is pictured next to the parent female, $125.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Mike Akana said he would also be attending, he has some really nice Phelsuma grandis if anyone is in the market.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Awesome...sounds like a good turn out. Stef said she will have some also empanadas. Byob. I have the following available. ..

Colon
Rio branco
Pastores 
Del rey
Rambala
Basti
Cristobal 
Green and white auratus
Maybe new river.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I have 3 or 5 of these, a nice landscape brom if anyone wants them, free I will bring with.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Of course I'll be bringing the typical plant fare. I may have a *probable* male redhead available, my hold back. I hate to get rid of him but if someone needs one, let me know.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

2 days away, who all is going??


----------



## unc-usf-fsu (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll be there, bringing lots of orchids with me.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

markpulawski said:


> I will be attending, I have this near adult F1 Drago Colon that is very blue, no calling, it is pictured next to the parent female, $125.


$100 at the meet tomorrow.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

markpulawski said:


> 2 days away, who all is going??


Logan, Adam, Mike B, Eric, Steve, Chris, Nick, Bill, Antone, Dev, Cory, Chad, You, Mike, Steph, I'm bringing my son. We need more girls!


----------



## B. Skidmore (Nov 12, 2014)

Brian, Diana and Ethan will be there from Tampa.


----------

